# GTR crash in Aberdeen



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

My mate just sent me this picture. It was taken on the slip road into Altens, Aberdeen. If the owner is on here, hope your ok and I feel gutted for you. 




Ally


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

arrrgh that looks a big hit


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh Dear, the car can be replaced hope the owner is ok?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Looks really bad.

Have you seen that "Jesus is alive" is written next to the car? Weird!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Looks really bad.
> 
> Have you seen that "Jesus is alive" is written next to the car? Weird!


Yeah Frostie, it is has been there for some time. Grafetti on a stone just on the slip road off the main A road heading to Altens on the tight right hand bend.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

There is a sliver one at Maersk which is close by - hope the driver is ok


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

the drivers name is jesus, and he is still alive. its on the rock left of the R35


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

duka said:


> There is a sliver one at Maersk which is close by - hope the driver is ok


Duka,

I work for Maersk.

I think you are right, from memory i think it is one of the lads in I.T.

Fingers crossed it is not........

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## xring10 (Nov 17, 2009)

It was my brother's GTR. He may have a broken arm but other than that, everyone is okay. He doesn't work for Maersk. 

That'll be the last time he takes his car out for a drive during tea break...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

xring10 said:


> It was my brother's GTR. He may have a broken arm but other than that, everyone is okay. He doesn't work for Maersk.
> 
> That'll be the last time he takes his car out for a drive during tea break...


xring,

Welcome to the forum, i just wish it was under different circumstances!

I am really glad it was "just" a potential broken arm and hope he makes a quick recovery.

If he needs any help from any of the Scottish members just post and we will do what we can.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## xring10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Scotty. If anyone can supply a full-face mask then it will help my brother avoid being recognised by his colleagues and friends who are going to give him some abuse for quite some time.

I think his pride has been damaged more than his car. 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I am glad the driver is OK.

I am wondering if the car will be written off, or if it can be repaired for a more reasonable cost than we have recently seen on this forum.


----------



## xring10 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll keep you posted on whether or not it can be repaired.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats gonna cost more than 11k...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, pride is only skin deep, that is a bloody super car he has smashed there and should be ashamed of himself!! Only kidding, thank goodness he is OK. Do you, we, he knows what happened? Was there another vehicle involved? 

And I guess from reading other threads on how expensive it is to repair our super car/s I guess that must be a write off?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, that looks like it was a rough hit, best regards to the driver for a speedy recovery.
Too bad about the car, but hey, it can be replaced.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

My mate just past it again heading south to Nobles. Sad sight.

Glad to hear the driver is ok.




Ally


----------



## cakelady (Nov 17, 2009)

*not the first time*

the driver is also my brother and this isn't the first time he has crashed a super car!!! he needs to learn from this experience and get a normal car for a change cos next time he might to be so lucky!!!


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

cakelady said:


> the driver is also my brother and this isn't the first time he has crashed a super car!!! he needs to learn from this experience and get a normal car for a change cos next time he might to be so lucky!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> What was the other super car?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

TVR?!


----------



## cakelady (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah a tvr sagaris


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

So glad nobody was seriously hurt


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

It was me driving the car. 

Didn't realise my brother and sister were such assholes. The TVR was found to have a problem with it and wasn't my fault. The GT-R has a black box and will show I wasn't messing about. 

My arm is fine, just a bit shaken up.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

PhilR81 said:


> It was me driving the car.
> 
> Didn't realise my brother and sister were such assholes.


PMSL, there is allot of them around here, glad your okay, as Mookie says, more than £11k repair bill


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Phil

Glad you have come out ok.

In case there may be some learning points for some of the mortals on here, can you describe what exactly happened and how the car behaved etc? Thanks

David


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was coming round a sharp left hand bend quickish but by no means pushing it. The best way I could describe it is like I was driving on ice. Lost all traction and the car just skidded onto the other side of the road into the side of an oncoming truck. Even walking on the road was greasy and from what I gather there have been 2 crashes in the same spot in the last 2 days. Apparently the road was hosed down last night in case of oil, I didn't see any oil on the road though.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

how did it happen Xring??? - any other cars involved?

glad to hear bro' is ok.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

supracat said:


> how did it happen Xring??? - any other cars involved?
> 
> glad to hear bro' is ok.


See the post above yours! :chairshot

Sounds like oil on the road to me - potential claim on the Council?

D


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Aberdeen is the OIL capital of Europe after all........ :chuckle: 

Sorry couldn't help myself :chairshot

Thanks for the head up on the road conditions as i travel that road every other day and am please that no people were seriously hurt. Keep me posted on outcome of investigation into road conditons as there have been many diesel spills on the Aberdeen to Stonehaven road of late


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to here everybody is fine.


Is this some RRoff stories  ?


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok mate, hows the arm? Your passanger phoned me this afternoon, sounded shaken up!!!! Glad your both ok tho, sorry bout the car mate


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

i bet he turned VDC off


----------



## Challenge (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your crash and from what you described could have happened to anyone. The positive is at least though the GTR is badly damaged you are OK buddy.


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ally,

Can you please take down the pic of the car on the trailer with the number plate showing?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

PhilR81 said:


> Ally,
> 
> Can you please take down the pic of the car on the trailer with the number plate showing?
> 
> ...


Phil,

Done, I took them both down, glad to hear you were ok. Now that its past and you are ok, I can only imagine how sick you must be feeling. Hope the insurance gets you sorted out with a new motor. 

I know when I changed my policy, they said that if I had a bad smash in the first year they would replace with a new car, so here's hoping they do the same for you.

Ally


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Ally


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

drewzer said:


> Glad to hear your ok mate, hows the arm? Your passanger phoned me this afternoon, sounded shaken up!!!! Glad your both ok tho, sorry bout the car mate


My arm is just a bit bruised, not too bad at all thanks.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

gutted mate. Glad everyones ok.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

ahhh. Put the pics back without the reg, please....


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Godders said:


> ahhh. Put the pics back without the reg, please....




I'll put the first pic back up as long as Phil is ok with that. 
Don't want to sicken him every time he's on.

Ally


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's one without me or the number plate showing.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

A very sad sight - I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Ouch! The important thing is you're all ok... very strong safety cell in these cars.

Bad luck,



Jon


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Ouch! That picture is worse than the others. unfortunately looks like a write off. really gutting after a long wait. Lets hope the Insurance pays out OK and a dealer helps you out with a quick replacement.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be treading carefully when I am up in Aberdeen, glad your both OK


----------



## V22 (May 19, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok . the same happened to me on the back road to dyce in the wet back end went with no real warning on a corner lucky there was nothing coming the other way i got away with a change of y fronts


----------



## PhilR81 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just heard from the insurance company that the car is a total loss.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

PhilR81 said:


> Just heard from the insurance company that the car is a total loss.


LOL, probably a £500,000 repair bill:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

to be fair, before the doommongers arrive, the car does have pretty extensive damage.

clearly total loss does not mean what it says

policy holder payout minus recovery on wreck sale, the latter likely to be significant imho


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

regardless of how safe the car is meant to be i am glad you was able to walk away with with just a banged up arm, when you have a sober moment you will realize that all the damage on the drivers side did not cost you a head injury... good luck in pursuing the cost of the damage....


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> LOL, probably a £500,000 repair bill:thumbsup:


The Insurer could actually make money on your car! Total loss payout of say £50K. Parts of existing car sold @ £100K+


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i will buy the gearbox right away...


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*hi mate*

hi there i brought the car and id be gratfull if u cud let me no if ure brother got any paper work or spare key thanks


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> thats gonna cost more than 11k...


Oh Mook, that's even below my standards.:chuckle:


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

thinks back to the carbon splitter thread kissing a towing eye


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

How much did it eventually make at the auction?


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*hi*

i won it for 22800 all in.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Javs

Are you planing to break the vehicle for spare?


----------



## javs gtr (Jan 21, 2010)

*no*

no ive located all the parts needed to repair i found a breaker whos breaking a damage 1 so if any 1 needs the num jus let me no


----------

